#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Designing an online Resume

## Lorraine

Hi all,
It is saying that there are multiple number of online resumes available. But the thing is that difficulty of selecting the best one among them. For me there is a trouble with most of those tools. Can you guys suggest me an online resume creating a tool and why you feel that they are best resume designing tools?

Rather than going for a premium features there should be effective free features in such tools to give a better user experience.
So share the free resume designing tools that you know..

Thank you!

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hi all,
> It is saying that there are multiple number of online resumes available. But the thing is that difficulty of selecting the best one among them. For me there is a trouble with most of those tools. Can you guys suggest me an online resume creating a tool and why you feel that they are best resume designing tools?
> 
> Rather than going for a premium features there should be effective free features in such tools to give a better user experience.
> So share the free resume designing tools that you know..
> 
> Thank you!


Hi here,
I think vizualize.me is best resume tool.It has six theme and all of them are just great.
You can connect your LinkedIn profile & visualize your resume in a minute .they have option to modify data from LinkedIn to customize the data .

----------


## Lorraine

> Hi here,
> I think vizualize.me is best resume tool.It has six theme and all of them are just great.
> You can connect your LinkedIn profile & visualize your resume in a minute .they have option to modify data from LinkedIn to customize the data .


oh greate thankou wondergirl. Alo there is a site canva and noveruse with multiple templates.

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> It is saying that there are multiple number of online resumes available. But the thing is that difficulty of selecting the best one among them. For me there is a trouble with most of those tools. Can you guys suggest me an online resume creating a tool and why you feel that they are best resume designing tools?
> 
> Rather than going for a premium features there should be effective free features in such tools to give a better user experience.
> So share the free resume designing tools that you know..
> 
> Thank you!


Free Online Resume Builder: Design Custom Resumes in Canva Sign into this site an design your own resume!

----------

